# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Cedro rosado ayuda

## carlos roque

HOLA A TODOS, QUISIERA CONTARLES QUE ESTOY VIENDO LA POSIBILIDAD DE CONSGUIR UNAS TIERRAS EN NUESTRA SELVA PERUANA CON EL FIN DE SEMBRAR INICIALMENTE Y POBREMENTE jejeje UNAS 5 HECTAREAS DE CEDRO ROSADO, QUISIERA SABER SI ALGUNO DE UDS YA TIENE RESULTADOS CON ESTE ARBOL, ES DECIR SI YA VENDIO ESTA MADERA, SI HAY PROBLEMAS CON EL CRECIMIENTO, ALGUN INCOVENIENTE, POR QUE SEGUN SE HAY MUCHAS PLANTACIONES (jovenes aun) PERO QUISIERA QUE ME COMPARTAN SUS EXPERIENCIAS. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  
GRACIASTemas similares: ¿En que ayuda medirlo todo en el manejo avícola? Ayuda en costos y flujo de caja Malas Noticias , Ayuda !!! Ayuda - Laboratorio Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a semillas botánicas de cedro de Costa Rica

----------


## lugarte

Hola Carlos, yo también estoy con la misma intención de sembrar Cedro Rosado, pero en mi caso sólo probaré con 1 hectárea y lo sembraré para que sirva de sombra para el cacao que también instalaré (el cacao crece inicialmente con sombra). Estoy probando el distanciamiento de 3.5 x 7.0 m para el cedro y de 3.5 x 3.5 m para el cacao. ¿En qué parte de la selva vas a comprar terreno?

----------

Liz Bonilla

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Me voy a referir a puebas de adaptación en la costa en suelos ligeramente salinos.
CE 1.8 a 2.5
Presentan pobre desarrollo, las pruebas se realizaron hace aproximadamente 3 años.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## AGROBOSQUES

Estimados Srs, en lo personal tengo mucha experiencia en esta especie forestal, en el Perú hay plantaciones de hasta 8 años (cuyas semillas ingresaron legalmente), este árbol es exigente de buen suelo, pH entre 5.5 a 7 (lo ideal), con buen drenaje y poca a nula inclinación del suelo, al altitud no debe ser superior a 1400 msnm. (lo ideal de 0 a 1000 msnm). La realidad de nuestra selva es que hay que acondicionar el suelo, osea, aplicar dolomita para mejorar el pH y fertilizar el árbol por lo menos cada 6 meses durante los dos primeros años, así mismo realzar deshierbos ya que la hierba es muy competente con este árbol. La madera es de color crema con vetas marrones a rojizas, su frano es parecido al tornillo.    Un sistema agroforestal es ideal con este árbol como sobra ya que pueden plantarse más árboles por hectarea en comparación con otras especies, como verás la copa de este árbol es pequeña. Con el cacao funcionaría muy bien a 3m x 3m. al comienzo pero luego aproximadamente a los 2 año deberás ralear al 50%  para que entre más luz y haya menos problemas de hongos.  Si buscas semillas y asesoría nos comunicas. Contactos a los teléfonos 942792768 ó #979920408 ó 064-531818 email: agrobosquesdeamerica@gmail.com    Renso Morneo Gálvez   Cedro rosado 35 cm diametro [800x600].jpgCedro Rosado de 6 años [800x600].jpgSISTEMA AGROFORESTAL - CEDRO ROSADO DE LA INDIA CON CAFE 2 AÑOS. [800x600].jpg

----------

